# Gotta love hot hide glue, a small shop mishap



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*I had a little* glue spill today …... on my workbench top. Back in my epoxy days this would have been a major catastrophe if it had been mixed up and worse if it wasn't, and expensive too. Even with pva glue it would have been a messy cleanup with an unlikely material recovery prognosis.

*...but with HHG*, I just waited for it to cool and gel, then scraped it up off the bench with a cabinet scraper (without scraping the bench itself) and put it back in the pot. Any stray wood chips will float to the top and can easily be removed later.

*On the right*, the untouched part of the puddle and on the left the scraped up gel. A quick wash with warm water and it's all done. ... No muss, no fuss. Did I mention I love this stuff?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh, you did have a spill, sure am glad this was an easy save…im really happy i have a plywood assembly table, i dont have to worry about my shakey arms or hands…which i have sometimes…but i digress, glad you had an easy spill, so beyond the spilled glue….i wonder what is taking place beyond the cameras view….i'm stretching my neck….


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I still need to fire up that glue pot that I scored and try some out for myself. Likely will be incorporated into my next veneer project.

I think I've got an idea of what he's working on, but only because we talked in person for a good hour at the wooden boat show in Port Townsend this year.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No secret guys. I'm blogging it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh i know its not a secret…im just talking right up to the moment details…my arms and hands might shake a bit, but my memory is still ok…as in i know your blogging this….....what i cant remember is when do you head for arizona…is Friendship out of the water yet…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice pointer Paul. Some of us may convert. ;-)


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice cleanup Paul. That's a plus for HHG.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't need convincing Paul as it is all I use now. I just had to get used to pulling my glue out of the fridge on my way out to the shop. I also like that the glue brushes don't have to be cleaned, just remelted in the pot. It's also no problem when you get the stuff onto your clothes as it washes right out. I have 4 1 kilo bags ff the dry stuff and with my current rate of use I will be long gone before I even finish the first bag.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Need me that stuff.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I confess to being a convert myself. Paul being first to chide me to use the glue and pot that had been sitting on my shelf for two years unused. Then Patrick Edwards during my stint in San Diego. So I came back and fired it up! I'm sure I'll still use TiteBond for some things that don't matter much, but for my future period furniture and probably boxes as well, it will be hide glue (either hot, or Old Brown Glue). There are many advantages, for many kinds of projects.

I would add my voice to encouragement to give it a try. I get mine from Patrick Edwards at www.oldbrownglue.com.

Roger


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Great stuff and easy cleanup if I could just remember to take it to the shop daily and have it ready to use when I need it ,I guess it will take time to get into the habit .

Klaus


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good thing that spill didn't glue your vise together.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Ahh yes Roger, but my wagon vice comes apart in seconds for cleanup (which I did).


----------

